# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Συστήματα Διεύθυνσης Πλοίων >  Rotary Vane or Ram Type Steering Gear

## Azzos

Kalimera se olous kai se oles.
Edo einai mia allh enotita pou prepei na enimerosoume ton kosmo ths naytilias gia tous 2 kyrious typous mhxanismous timoniwn. To Rotary Vane kai to Ram Type Steering Gears.
Pleonektimata, meionektimata, mhxanika problimata, k.a, pou 8a mas dosoun mia kaliteri eikona gia aftous tous 2 Mhxanismous Timoniwn pou taleporoun para polous mhxanikous (arximixanikous, NBs, gia na apofasisoun pios typos einai o kalyteros kai giati.

----------


## Petros

Na mathainoume ki emeis oi asxetoi tipota gia ta tehnika pou den katehoume prama.

----------


## Kyriakos

Ξεκινάω θέτοντας ως προτέρημα του Rotary Vane τον μικρότερο χώρο.
και ως προτέρημα του Ram Type την ευκολία συντήρησης.

Θεωρώ, επίσης, με την λογική όμως και όχι εμπειρία, οτι το Rotary Vane είναι πιο "ανθεκτικό" με την έννοια οτί και βλάβη να έχει, κάπως θα γυρνάει.

Από την αλλη, στο σχεδιασμό, συνήθως τα Ram Τype έχουν δύο ζεύγη μπουκάλες, αλλά σε περίπτωση βλάβης, θα δουλέψει και με ένα ζεύγος.

...και να συνεχίσουμε με τέτοια θέματα...

----------


## Azzos

Kai to Rotary Vane pou exei mikrotero ogko kai baros (50-70% pio elafri apo to Ram Type) exei ligotera mhxanika meri, ara kai efkoloteri synthrisi.

----------


## Roulis

Eχετε να προτεινετε καποιο βιβλιο ship technology με τα βασικα, συστηματα λειτουργιες κτλ. Να ξετραβωθω λιγο. Ξερω μονο οτι εκανα στο Πα.Πει. που ειναι πολυ γενικουρες. κατι πιο hardcore θα βοηθουσε!

Ευχαριστωωωωωω

----------


## Kyriakos

> Eχετε να προτεινετε καποιο βιβλιο ship technology με τα βασικα, συστηματα λειτουργιες κτλ. Να ξετραβωθω λιγο. Ξερω μονο οτι εκανα στο Πα.Πει. που ειναι πολυ γενικουρες. κατι πιο hardcore θα βοηθουσε!


Θα ρίξω μια ματιά, αλλά είμαι της άποψης οτί δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να ασχοληθείς με κάτι άγνωστο αν δεν έχεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο θέμα/πρόβλημα.

----------


## Azzos

> Eχετε να προτεινετε καποιο βιβλιο ship technology με τα βασικα, συστηματα λειτουργιες κτλ. Να ξετραβωθω λιγο. Ξερω μονο οτι εκανα στο Πα.Πει. που ειναι πολυ γενικουρες. κατι πιο hardcore θα βοηθουσε!
> 
> Ευχαριστωωωωωω


 
File Rouli,
Gia na arxisis ligo xalara kai na mhn plironeis polla xrimata se biblia...8a sou protina ta "Boi8itika Mhxanhmata Ploiwn" tou Eygenidiou Ydrimatos.Afou pareis mia idea apo ekei...edo eimaste pali na sou poume...To biblio to sygkekrimeno to diabazoun oi Mhxanikoi tou Emporikou Naytikou.

----------


## Roulis

> File Rouli,
> Gia na arxisis ligo xalara kai na mhn plironeis polla xrimata se biblia...8a sou protina ta "Boi8itika Mhxanhmata Ploiwn" tou Eygenidiou Ydrimatos.Afou pareis mia idea apo ekei...edo eimaste pali na sou poume...To biblio to sygkekrimeno to diabazoun oi Mhxanikoi tou Emporikou Naytikou.


Ayto το βρισκω στη βιβλιοθηκη του ευγενιδιου μονο?

----------


## Azzos

An katebeneis sto Pirea mporeis na to breis se polla bibliopoleia. Ena bibliopolio einai sthn odo 2as Merarchias konta sthn Akth Miaouli.alla an rotiseis kapion sthn Akti Miouli (katastimata) 8a sou poun pou na pas.

----------


## Azzos

telika giati, Naytiliakes Etairies kai mhxanikoi protimoun "kalitera" to ram type Steering Gear apo to Rotary vane? Exete kapia idea? :Razz:

----------


## Kyriakos

Μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο, έχω επίσης να επισημάνω τα εξής:

α) το rotary vane "πετυχαίνει" και μεγαλύτερες γωνίες στο πηδάλιο.
β) υπάρχουν διαφοροι περιορισμοί για τον τύπο του πηδαλίου σχετικά με το DWT του πλοίου, τους οποίους δεν τους αναφέρω γιατί ίσως είναι ξεπερασμένοι.

----------


## Azzos

> Μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο, έχω επίσης να επισημάνω τα εξής:
> 
> α) το rotary vane "πετυχαίνει" και μεγαλύτερες γωνίες στο πηδάλιο.
> β) υπάρχουν διαφοροι περιορισμοί για τον τύπο του πηδαλίου σχετικά με το DWT του πλοίου, τους οποίους δεν τους αναφέρω γιατί ίσως είναι ξεπερασμένοι.


Symfono me ton Kyriako:
a)ta rotary vane ftanoun mexri kai 70 moires, eno ta ram mexri 45 moires
b) megisto mege8os ploiou me rotary vane einai 180.000dwt (pou exo brei ego prosopika).

----------


## Kyriakos

> telika giati, Naytiliakes Etairies kai mhxanikoi protimoun "kalitera" to ram type Steering Gear apo to Rotary vane? Exete kapia idea?


Εφόσον δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε άλλα σαφή πλεονεκτήματα, πάμε στον Νο.1 παράγοντα: ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΚΤΗΣΗΣ?

Επίσης υποθέτω οτί ένας μηχανικός νοιώθει πιο "οικεία" με το RAM type (τί στο καλό, μπουκάλες είναι...) όσων αφορά την συντήρηση και αντιμετώπιση βλάβης.

----------


## Azzos

Me Hydraulic motors me vanes sta winches den exoun problima oi mixanikoi??Sth periptosi tou Steering Gear exoume to Hydraulic Motor me vanes pou einai ka8eta. Edo mou to eksigei kapios??

----------


## Kyriakos

> Me Hydraulic motors me vanes sta winches den exoun problima oi mixanikoi??Sth periptosi tou Steering Gear exoume to Hydraulic Motor me vanes pou einai ka8eta. Edo mou to eksigei kapios??


Τα υδραυλικά είναι γενικότερα ευαίσθητα και ζητούν λίγο ειδικευμένες γνώσεις. Ένας μηχανικός, συνήθως, δεν θα πειράξει τα υδραυλικά μοτέρ, σε καμία περίπτωση από τις τρείς, θα αλλάξει όμως μία τσιμούχα στην μπουκάλα.


για το κάθετο.... θα το κοιτάξω...

----------


## Azzos

Paidia Kserete etairies pou promi8euoun Rotary Vane kai Ram Type?
Rotary Vane: Rolls-Royce (Frydenbo kai Tenfjord), Porsgrun, Hatlapa
Ram Type: Kawasaki Wuhan, Hatlapa, K&W, Yoowon, TomYong, Mitsubishi, Hitachi.
Alles??

----------


## marinero

To VANE TYPE einai pio ftino kai pio eykolo sth synthrhsh toy all poly pio eypathes eidika se megala vaporia.Yparhoun periptoseis poy se xontrh Thalassa gyrisan timonia kai meinan ploia karavofanara akomh kai kainoyrgia.

To RAM TYPE einai poly pio axiopisto alla os anefera pio akrivo.Kai afta exoun xamhlh synthrhsh arkei na ginetai sosta.

Brgds

----------


## marinero

> Τα υδραυλικά είναι γενικότερα ευαίσθητα και ζητούν λίγο ειδικευμένες γνώσεις. Ένας μηχανικός, συνήθως, δεν θα πειράξει τα υδραυλικά μοτέρ, σε καμία περίπτωση από τις τρείς, θα αλλάξει όμως μία τσιμούχα στην μπουκάλα.
> 
> 
> για το κάθετο.... θα το κοιτάξω...


H episkeyh enos timoniou einai dyskolh energeia kai ginetai mono kata thn diarkeia ekteleshs kai allon episkeyon h an ginei zhmia sta vanes se ena timoni hairete,to vapori menei akyvernito kai synhthos den mporeis na to ftiaxeis an einai ta vanes.

Se ena winch mporeis kai kaneis polla pragmata all synhthos exeis hrono,spares klp gi ayto kai ta pianoun oi mhxanikoi.

----------


## marinero

Sorry xehasa ta vane type einai ola katheta.

----------


## marinero

Kai kati akoma,ta emporika ploia tankers or fortiga ta timonia tous doyleyoun 35 me 35 moires peripoy. Vasei ths SOLAS grafei akrivos kai ton chrono poy tsekarontai.

----------


## Kyriakos

> H episkeyh enos timoniou einai dyskolh energeia kai ginetai mono kata thn diarkeia ekteleshs kai allon episkeyon h an ginei zhmia sta vanes se ena timoni hairete,to vapori menei akyvernito kai synhthos den mporeis na to ftiaxeis an einai ta vanes.
> 
> Se ena winch mporeis kai kaneis polla pragmata all synhthos exeis hrono,spares klp gi ayto kai ta pianoun oi mhxanikoi.


Δεν έχεις άδικο, και σαφώς χρειάζεται οργανωμένη επισκευή, αλλά γενικότερα έχω δει μία "φοβία" των μηχανικών στα υδραυλικά - και όχι άδικα. Παίρνοντας όμως παραγματικό παράδειγμα, κάποιο δεξαμενόπλοιο θα είχε μείνει ακυβέρνητο (ευτυχώς το πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε σε δοκιμή πρίν τον απόπλου από επισκευή) γιατί ένα σκουπιδάκι είχε περάσει από το φίλτρο και βούλωσε ένα σωληνάκι....

Ο Α' Μηχ είχε -σχεδόν εξαρχής - σηκώσει τα χέρια ψηλά. Και αφού δεν ήταν σίγουρος, καλά έκανε.

Στα βίτσια πάλι, αν είναι το υδραυλικό μοτέρ, συνήθως δεν μπορει να κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## marinero

Kanenas sostos eppagelmatias den prepei na shkonei ta xeria psila se oles tis periptoseis ISXYEI TO RHTO O TOLMON NIKA afto na to thymaste panta oi neoi ego pia perasa konteyo na fygo alla dystyxos exeis dikio polles fores gia kati ashmanto xoris prospatheia dhlonoume agnoia kai terma.






> Δεν έχεις άδικο, και σαφώς neaτο πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε σε δοκιμή πρίν τον απόπλου από επισκευή) γιατί ένα σκουπιδάκι είχε περάσει από το φίλτρο και βούλωσε ένα σωληνάκι....
> 
> Ο Α' Μηχ είχε -σχεδόν εξαρχής - σηκώσει τα χέρια ψηλά. Και αφού δεν ήταν σίγουρος, καλά έκανε.
> 
> Στα βίτσια πάλι, αν είναι το υδραυλικό μοτέρ, συνήθως δεν μπορει να κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Kanenas sostos eppagelmatias den prepei na shkonei ta xeria psila se oles tis periptoseis ISXYEI TO RHTO O TOLMON NIKA afto na to thymaste panta oi neoi ego pia perasa konteyo na fygo alla dystyxos exeis dikio polles fores gia kati ashmanto xoris prospatheia dhlonoume agnoia kai terma.


Καταννοώ την άποψή σου, και την εκτιμώ, αλλά πλέον η εποχή των "ηρωϊσμών" έχει περάσει. Και όταν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις επαγγελματίες προσπαθούν ειλικρινά και στο τέλος βγαίνουν υπαίτιοι και κατηγορούνται οτί έκανα ζημιά, είναι φυσικό να υπάρχει και η ανάλογη αντίδραση.

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, εγώ τολμώ, αλλά καλύπτω και τα νώτα μου.... να μην εκτίθεμαι... σε πισωμαχαιριές....
Ίσως και να έχω προσαρμοστεί σωστά, αλλά το θεωρώ "κατάντια".

Και επειδή δεν είμαστε τελειώς εκτός θέματος, σημειώνω οτι αυτοί είναι κάποιοι λόγοι που αλλάζουν και οι παράγοντες επιλογής εξοπλισμού, καθώς μετράει και η δυνατότητα σέρβις ανα το κόσμο, συν το κόστος.

Δεν είναι τυχαίο που original ανταλακτικά έχουν μη τυποποιημένες διαστάσεις (βλέπε o-ring). Γενικά προσπαθούν να ισσοροπήσουν τον σχεδιασμό μεταξύ "ευκολία συντήρησης + αξιοπιστία" και "αξιοπιστία + εξειδικευμένη συντήρηση".

----------


## marinero

Kyriako Geia sou kai pali,
Exeis dikio gia ta maxairomata klp hronia ta trome sth mapa alla omos apo thn allh mhn xehnas oti esy taxideyeis gi ayto prepei na eisai dynatos na mporeis na antepexeltheis panta,vevaia yparhoyn afta ta skoulhkia poy xeftilisan thn naftosynh kai thn eppagelmatikothta toy Ellhna Naftikoy giati etsi toys voleve alla pistepse me telika bgalane ta matia toys monoi toys. 
Soy efxomai kala taxeidia kai panta epityxies Fysika kai apotyxies kai zimies tha ginoyn kai polles fores that ftes all opoios einai ston polemo exei kai thymata kathos epishs O ALANTHASTOS EINAI AFTOS POY DEN KANEI TIPOTA.



> Καταννοώ την άποψή σου, και την εκτιμώ, αλλά πλέον η εποχή των "ηρωϊσμών" έχει περάσει. Και όταν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις επαγγελματίες προσπαθούν ειλικρινά και στο τέλος βγαίνουν υπαίτιοι και κατηγορούνται οτί έκανα ζημιά, είναι φυσικό να υπάρχει και η ανάλογη αντίδραση.
> 
> Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, εγώ τολμώ, αλλά καλύπτω και τα νώτα μου.... να μην εκτίθεμαι... σε πισωμαχαιριές....
> Ίσως και να έχω προσαρμοστεί σωστά, αλλά το θεωρώ "κατάντια".
> 
> Και επειδή δεν είμαστε τελειώς εκτός θέματος, σημειώνω οτι αυτοί είναι κάποιοι λόγοι που αλλάζουν και οι παράγοντες επιλογής εξοπλισμού, καθώς μετράει και η δυνατότητα σέρβις ανα το κόσμο, συν το κόστος.
> 
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο που original ανταλακτικά έχουν μη τυποποιημένες διαστάσεις (βλέπε o-ring). Γενικά προσπαθούν να ισσοροπήσουν τον σχεδιασμό μεταξύ "ευκολία συντήρησης + αξιοπιστία" και "αξιοπιστία + εξειδικευμένη συντήρηση".

----------


## Kyriakos

MARINERO, ευχαριστώ για το κουράγιο που δίνεις, αλλά προς διευκρίνηση δεν είμαι ναυτικός, αλλά ναυπηγός. Ότι γράφω πρίν είναι ότι ισχύει σε παρόμοιες συνθήκες (και στην στεριά έτσι είναι..), και από την επαφή με τα καράβια ως Αρχιμηχανικός.

----------


## marinero

OK Kyriako kai ego eimai sth steria polla hronia alla proerxomai at ta karavia, A mhxanikos.
Harika poly pou gnoristikame.
Nomiza oti eisoun Dokimos Ploiarxos


> MARINERO, ευχαριστώ για το κουράγιο που δίνεις, αλλά προς διευκρίνηση δεν είμαι ναυτικός, αλλά ναυπηγός. Ότι γράφω πρίν είναι ότι ισχύει σε παρόμοιες συνθήκες (και στην στεριά έτσι είναι..), και από την επαφή με τα καράβια ως Αρχιμηχανικός.

----------


## Kyriakos

"Δόκιμος Πλοίαρχος" είναι το rating του Forum. Διαφορετικά θα ήσουν Τζόβενο!

----------


## marinero

A OK Thanks Kyriako.



> "Δόκιμος Πλοίαρχος" είναι το rating του Forum. Διαφορετικά θα ήσουν Τζόβενο!

----------


## Azzos

Eida pio pano na grafonte diafora....Doulebo se mia polie8niki (o Kyriakos gnorizei) pou asxoloumaste me RV type. Ta RV types einai pio efkola sthn sintirisi kai thn episkeuh tous. Fantastite oti exete ena Low Pressure Hydraulic Motor sta winches....ala edo einai katheto...kai sto ena exeis vanes kai sto alo exeis vanes...afto pou sinisto einai na fonazoun oi mhxanikoi texniko ths eterias pou exei promitheusi to timoni....kai ola pana kala...To RV exei ligotera mhxanika meri....kai esoterika to timoni klidonei me idrauliki piesi (OK Coupling type). an exeis asximo kairo ....simfono oti menei akibernito to ploio an den exei timoni.....
Ti ginete sthn rada otan eisai kai exeis asximo kairo kai den douleboun oi mpompes??kaneis boltes mexri na sou teliosoun ta petrelaia.???O ellinas naytikos kati kanei kai ta mpalonei ola....

----------


## paparounas

giati na fonazoume texniko min kanoume ta ydraylika epistimei vivlia yparxoun kai mporoun poli kala oxi mono na ta ftiaxoume alla kai na ta episkeyasoume mou exei tixi se vapori gazadiko me pussan ydraylika ta provlimata kai den eixame kanena provlima na ta xilosoume kai na ta episkeyasoume.ego pisteuo pantos oti me ta vivlia vgazeis poli megali akri kai noima

----------


## Mao

Καλημερα,


Το μεγαλυτερο μειονεκτημα των RV ειναι οτι το τιμονι (μεσο του rudder stock) κρεμεται σε αυτο και οχι σε ενα thrust bearing οπως τα συμβατικα ram type, κανοντας την επισκευη του μεσοπελαγα απλα αδυνατη ειδικοτερα οταν το προβλημα εντοπιζεται στα vanes και οχι στο υδραβλικο block..

Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ακομα περισσοτερο ειναι τι γινεται οταν σου παρουσιαστουν φθορες στα bearings των pintle και stock δηλαδη μετρας μεγαλα clearances και κατα ποσο αυτο θα επηρεασει την σωστη λειτουργια του.

Χ/Σμους
Γιωργος

----------

